# Kudos Sigma warranty



## skitron (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a smooth finish 50mm Sigma f1.4 and it exhibited the focus pattern that Roger at Lens Rentals discusses, in that I could AFMA it to work from about 5-20 feet but either side of that would front/back focus.

I sent it to Sigma USA, they got it back to me in a week with a firmware update and this thing now is spot on at any distance. Good job Sigma! You probably just sold me one of your new 35 and maybe an 85 as a result.


----------



## Overture (Dec 7, 2012)

skitron said:


> I have a smooth finish 50mm Sigma f1.4 and it exhibited the focus pattern that Roger at Lens Rentals discusses, in that I could AFMA it to work from about 5-20 feet but either side of that would front/back focus.
> 
> I sent it to Sigma USA, they got it back to me in a week with a firmware update and this thing now is spot on at any distance. Good job Sigma! You probably just sold me one of your new 35 and maybe an 85 as a result.



+1.
Nice! I want to get the new 35... 
But as of now, my priority is getting a 5dmkii


----------



## skitron (Dec 7, 2012)

Overture said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > I have a smooth finish 50mm Sigma f1.4 and it exhibited the focus pattern that Roger at Lens Rentals discusses, in that I could AFMA it to work from about 5-20 feet but either side of that would front/back focus.
> ...



I just unloaded a 1 yr old 5D2 (which I liked) and bought a 6D. IMO, the 6D is a very substantial improvement to the 5D2 in terms of ISO performance and AF performance. The 5D3 is even better but obviously at a price. About the only downsides are button layout and less durable body (but also lighter weight). So you might want to consider 6D as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2012)

Sigma does seem to have cleaned up their warranty act. Now, they need to incluse a free shipping label with each lens, so buyers can send it in to be adjusted. Everyone who checks seems to find a issue.
Supposedly, new models will have user adjustable AFMA, but they will charge for the tool to do that as well.


----------



## skitron (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL, a shipping label with every new lens, thats funny. 

The good news is that Sigma seems to be committed to shifting from being a second tier vendor to a top tier vendor. The idea they are allowing for user firmware alterations and updates is pretty good news. And apparently the 50, 85, and now 35 are all top drawer stuff. I've seen some good press on some of their longer zooms recently as well.

All I know is my 50 is a dream after the firmware update. Hits at every distance now, works fantastic in AI Servo. It always had fantasic IQ when it hit and now it pretty much hits all the time like a top drawer lens should.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2012)

skitron said:


> The good news is that Sigma seems to be committed to shifting from being a second tier vendor to a top tier vendor. The idea they are allowing for user firmware alterations and updates is pretty good news. And apparently the 50, 85, and now 35 are all top drawer stuff. I've seen some good press on some of their longer zooms recently as well.



This seems true. I recently got to compare the Sigma 120-400 to the Canon 100-400..... and much to my suprise I found that the Sigma lens was better.... I know that it was not a controlled test and the sample size of only one copy of each lens makes it statisticly meaningless, but I was still suprised.


----------



## deleteme (Dec 25, 2012)

skitron said:


> LOL, a shipping label with every new lens, thats funny.
> 
> The good news is that Sigma seems to be committed to shifting from being a second tier vendor to a top tier vendor.



I think this is true and is the route to fierce user loyalty and better margins that, in turn, fund more R&D.

I am really liking the looks of the 35 and am eager to see what else they have up their sleeve.


----------

